# The Blues Crew



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

About 9 months ago we got in a bunch of blue crays that were purchased from a coworker just because they are different!

Now granted these crays are known to be aggressive to each other and fish eaters but i have to admit that i have yet to see any aggression from any of them other then the constant mating for the last 3 months.










Thats Bertha a big ole girl at about 4.5"

i have other pics on the comp and will add them to this thread

One day we hope to have babies but for now its fun to watch them chase the minnows!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

This is Bernard just hanging out!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Shrimpy makes up with gusto what he lacks in size!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Bernard again but this shot shows his amazing colors


----------

